# Dye and Wax



## ki4usg (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey just to advise everyone this is my first year trapping. Anyway I have 3 traps that I have all nice and rusty and I have my dye/wax as well. What should I do with the left over dye? and as far as wax... Since I have 2 bars (I bought them out of it) could I add water to the wax to cover my traps and still get the same results? Thanks


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

welcome Ki,

this was my first season as well....so can't really give solid advice....... I saved my walnut dye from last year to add to the new brew this year I'm waiting on September for the Black Walnut Tree in my neighborhood to give up some nuts. on the wax you can find that info on you tube. I believe you do need water to the wax as it "I think" the wax floats on the surface then with a steady slow dip go into the water then as you pull the trap out the wax covers your trap. the water temperature is key also...good luck!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

save your dye you can use it again now the wax I use a tall but small in dia. pot and fill it with enuff wax to cover the traps put trap in let it get hot and pull it out this way you get a nice thin even coat I would not use water it can cause a flash fire bars of wax are cheep imho good luck and be safe


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to predator talk ky4usg... Like pokeyjeepers said about the dye, you can use it maybe one more time. Don't mix water and wax unless you want to cause a fire! Again what pokeyjeepers said, use a small diameter pot to wax your traps, just leave the traps in the wax until they get the same temperature as the wax, and don't put the wax pot on high heat or it will catch fire... When dying the traps use a brick or something on the bottom of your pot so you don't over heat the traps or the springs will weaken. Isn't it a little late in the year to trap?

Good luck


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good info...thanks guys!


----------

